# Source for red/green/amber lens?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm looking for some red/green/amber lenses, about 1/3" diameter. I looked at M.V. Products but they only make a clear in this size. Anyone know of a source or made their own?


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

You can tint the MV lenses with Tamiya clear paint. Available in red and amber for sure, not certain on Green. Also Micheals crafts has a small jewel that actually looks like a fresnel lense sutable for class and markers in 1;20. 

Jonathan


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Otherwise, go to your local michael's or hobby lobby or somesuch and look for "gems" in the kid's crafts section. A buck will buy you a whole bag of mixed colors.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Torby I'll check those out. 

Jonathan, the Tamiya paint won't provide an opaque coating, so it will still let light through?


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

If you want them for marker lights, you might take a look at LED covers. They come in red, green, yellow, amber, blue, and clear. They're translucent, so the light shines through and they look like little Fresnel lenses. 








I got these from Mouser (http://www.mouser.com/search/Refine.aspx?Ne=1447464+254016&Ntt=*clb300*&Ntx=mode%2bmatchall&Mkw=clb300&N=1323038&Ntk=Mouser_Wildcards). These might be a bit small, but they have other sizes as well. They're only about 30 cents apiece.


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

I used to use coloured semi clear sweet wrappers, gives a more even covering than paint.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod, ingenious and economical. I'll have to give that a go. I do have a sweet tooth, so no problem there  

Bruce, that is one great looking marker light! I want to make some train signals and I believe these will work out just peachy! I just placed an order to test them out


----------



## Caseyjones012 (Jul 29, 2008)

Bruce, 

What's your source for that good lookin' marker light body? 

Geoff


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Geoff, Sure wish I could remember. They MIGHT be Trackside Details, but I really don't remember. I wouldn't mind a couple more pair myself.


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Check out Walthers, 

You may find your size lenses under the O gauge or G parts list. 

http://www.walthers.com/exec/search?quick=clear lenses&start=180 

OR 

Search for (your preference of color) lenses. 

For instance *green lenses* 
http://www.walthers.com/exec/search?quick=green+lenses&quicksrch_butt.x=39&quicksrch_butt.y=8 

There are lots of pages to go through. 


Walthers is where I purchased all the colored lenses that I needed for the LGB Mikado Class/Marker light article that I wrote for the LGB Telegram a few years back. 

Hope this helped.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

gtrainman, thanks for the tip, I'll check out the online catalog!


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/Scripts/default.asp 

Search for 'lens'.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks tbug, I'll check those out as well.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Bruce, 
What sizes are you using for your lamps?


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, 
Those are 5mm.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

I got these from the same place Bruce did. I cut the tip off the end of the "barrel" of the button with a razor saw and sanded them as flat and thin as I could on the back.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Big Dude, 

Are the lamps on your caboose from trackside details?? 

Thanks Chuckger


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuckger - 


The part number for the _Trackside Details_ marker lamps is *TD-213*.


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Fake stained glass paints are transparent and are colored with dyes rather than pigments. 
The color is fairly saturated for a thin coat. 
They are available in small bottles at craft stores. 
Stinky nail polish type stuff - Ventalation required ! 
Existing clear lenses could be colored with a coat or two on the inside/outside and refitted.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Tomar make nice marker lamps as well, but maybe not as good as the ones above, they look great! I may get a set to give them a try. 

http://www.tomarindustries.com/gs.htm


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

there is another possibility. 
Lego toys use lenses. they can be bought as spares.


----------

